# Potassium Humate vs Humic Acid



## Lyngaas (9 mo ago)

Hi!

Biostimulants are not readily available here i Norway.
The only humic acid product i am able to get my hands on is being described as Potassium Humate.

Could anyone explain the difference between Potassium Humate and Humic Acid, if there is any?  
Getting a conclusive answer through google(atleast one that i can understand) have proved impossible.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I think the only real difference is one is dry and the other is liquid.

Just add water &#128077;


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

What is defined as humic acid is usually extracted from aged organic matter (e.g. most commonly leonardite/brown coal or peat) using a solution of either potassium or sodium hydroxide (there are other methods, but those are the most common). Evidently the product that you are looking at uses potassium hydroxide to extract the humic acid. It's a common process for making HA and the potassium that "contaminates" the HA is a plant nutrient which is fine.
FYI HA is over-hyped, unless you have very sandy low CEC soil.


----------

